# Flower room



## ray jay (Feb 8, 2010)

Just playing with my camera.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

those look nice what strain please?


----------



## ray jay (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks 2 Dog, There are a few different strains in there. The two pics on the left there are some Blueberry,Moby Richard. Crystal, Bubblelicious, Pineapple express, and I think pure gold. The plants in the other pics I dont know what they are? Two summers ago had males and females outside from bagseed. Took all the males and shook them over all the girls. Have a whole lot of seeds this is one of the strains. Hope this made since.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

lol it did mystery seeds..


----------



## ray jay (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats what I'll call it then. Mystery weed from my mystery seeds.


----------



## Trafic (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking room.  What lights are you using?


----------



## ray jay (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks trafic, I have 3 600 watt with air cooled hoods. Just got them, this is the first grow using the lumatek digital ballasts. Hopping to see a difference.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

lol u will in the electric bill!! the sad part is I know from experience...


----------



## ray jay (Feb 8, 2010)

I had a 1000 watt and a 600 watt before. Only 200 more watts with the three 600's. Should only be a few bucks more a month.


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

what strain?


----------



## High_Flyer (Mar 1, 2010)

I bet that is such a heavenly scent


----------



## ray jay (Mar 1, 2010)

It is starting tostink in there. Here are a few recent ones. Also the next in line.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice room, 1000w hps??


----------



## Irish (Dec 17, 2011)

bump...:hubba: 

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2011)

:rofl:


*Ray *And I been smokeing on that room...

This thread is over a year old..:doh:


----------

